# Quick router circle jig



## upinflames (Jun 24, 2012)

I threw this together the other day, I put my circle jig UP somewhere and for the life of me I could not find it, so, I grabbed some scraps and here it is:


















The T-nut was heated just a tad to pull into the 3/8 plexi, the tines will protrude into the top, just take a file and smooth everything up.









The stud was ground to a point , however small you want, it's a jig you can build to suit your needs.


----------



## bluekingfisher (Mar 30, 2010)

What's the smallest circle circumference you can cut with it?


----------



## upinflames (Jun 24, 2012)

The way it is now is 12"


----------



## jlasersmith (Jul 5, 2012)

glad to see I am not the only one who wears sandals in the shop. nice jig!


----------



## upinflames (Jun 24, 2012)

LOL….. that was just for the photo shoot, had to dress the part, I always wear my boots when working, get a little sawdust or wood chip in the socks and it gets a little itchy, not to mention, when you get old you drop stuff, usually ON your feet!!!!


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

Looks good!
I have the small jasper circle jig and can't find the parts for it at all so it's just sat around unused.

I recently grabbed the rockler circle jig when it was on sale for $30 and free shipping. I'll probably make something for smaller circles if I can't find the parts to my jasper.


----------

